# Look what i did last night...



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

I kinda wanted to do it for awhile just for the heck of it I added courtesy lights underneath my 2011 1.4l Lt RS. 

I have the one main positive wire going to the dome light with 3 Eagle Eye LEDs. I've heard they aren't the greatest or top of the line led but I've used the ones in my grille which are also wired to under the dash lights on the interior now for about a year with no issues so I chose them again for this project!








I use one thick positive and negative and twisted them together and heat shrinked like every foot and a half for about the length of the car and tapped it on the ground behind the front driver tire and then also tapped In front of the rear driver tire. 

Then through the wire across under and tapped in front of the rear passenger and then behind the front passenger

Then drilled the holes where I want my LEDs to be underneath the car and put the LEDs in place 
-pull nut off
-pop wire through hole
-put led in 
-and tighten the nut

Now you'll connect your wires from your LEDs to the wires tapped on the floor (positives and negatives) roughly in the area I want them to be pointing down when they will be under the car

Run the positive and negative you have all the LEDs connected to and splice that to the dome light and then everytime the dome light turns on (unlock, door opens, ect.) the courtesy lights will as well! 

I think it looks kinda cool...I shoulda done 4 instead of 3 but I was getting exhausted! It's got 2 more taped off wires already connected to every thing so I'm sure soon there will be a 4th on both sides! It's a time consuming mod but will be different then most other cars and makes it look a lot more luxurier <???? Lol let me know what you think!!

-KY





















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

That's pretty neat!


Man, your all ready for a rally race! Front light bar, rock lights, etc. Lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

sparkman said:


> That's pretty neat!
> 
> 
> Man, your all ready for a rally race! Front light bar, rock lights, etc. Lol!!
> ...


Haha **** last time someone (maybe you) said something bout it being a rally I was like "yeah right" but for someone that honestly had no intentions in that look for my Cruze it sure looks like I'm a liar! Lol I might as well roll with it I guess lol 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

It does look more like a rally car now, pretty cool.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

KY.JellyRS said:


> Haha **** last time someone (maybe you) said something bout it being a rally I was like "yeah right" but for someone that honestly had no intentions in that look for my Cruze it sure looks like I'm a liar! Lol I might as well roll with it I guess lol
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I didn't mean any disrespect, it looks awesome. I could use the extra lights around here myself haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

sparkman said:


> I didn't mean any disrespect, it looks awesome. I could use the extra lights around here myself haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you, one of the defining features of a rally car is all of the extra front lights. Not saying it looks exactly like one, but it has a rally vibe to it now in my opinion. Again, not at all a bad thing, something I like.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh no I wasn't saying its a bad thing either it's just ironic to me that it ended up looking more like a rally car then my drily driver lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

